# Anyone own their own motorized cart?



## Janet2462 (Mar 22, 2011)

My nearby course (it borders my backyard) only has a limited number of carts available for rent, and we often have to wait over an hour to get one. My husband can't walk long distances due to an injury, so we're thinking about investing in our own cart. We asked at the course and they're OK with it, so now we just need to find one and don't really know what to look for. There are plenty of sites selling golf carts, but I haven't had much luck finding reviews or shopping tips.

This golf cart is in our price range and seems pretty nice, but I really have no idea what to look for. Any advice would be appreciated! TIA!


----------



## thedude27 (Jun 14, 2011)

I would just get a used EZ-GO or Yamaha. You can get one for 1/2 that price also if its a little rough you can get new plastic or have it repainted (custom if you want) for a lot less than 5K. Personally I would go gas(if thats ok with the course) since you dont have to worry about charging and a lot of ppl know how to work on small gas motors, if you happend to need maintenance it would probably be easier than an electric.


----------

